# [SOLVED] ITunes_iPod Issue



## Gaila (Mar 5, 2011)

Hi...first timer on this site. I bought a new computer and thought I had transferred my music to my new computer based on the instructions from iTunes; however, the songs are listed but when I attempt to synch up my iPod it says that the original file cannot be found. Unfortunately I have uninstalled iTunes on my old computer thinking I was all set (silly me!) and cleaned out the Recycle Bin. And it gets worse! I synched up my iPod to my new computer and it wiped all my music off of it. Does anyone know if I can somehow restore the music that was on my iPod and then add it back into iTunes on my new computer? I would appreciate any ideas... Thanks!


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: ITunes_iPod Issue*

Hi Gaila

I am sorry for your plight. I don't have an iPod so cannot help other than sympathise.

I just wanted to pop in and wish you a warm welcome to TSF ( :wave & hope that someone with iPod can assist.


----------



## mcorton (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: ITunes_iPod Issue*

If you still have your old computer and it runs, download Recuva. Recuva - Undelete, Unerase, File and Disk Recovery - Free Download. It'll scan your hdd and you may be able to recover at least some of the songs. The scan could take a few hours but I have recovered music using it.


----------



## Gaila (Mar 5, 2011)

*Re: ITunes_iPod Issue*

Thanks so much for the response...I'll try it tonight!


----------



## Gaila (Mar 5, 2011)

*Re: ITunes_iPod Issue*

mcorton........you are my hero!! It worked like a charm...now I know how Abby on NCIS obtains all that "good" information on the bad guy's computer after it's supposedly wiped clean!! 

Thanks again....ray:


----------



## mcorton (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: ITunes_iPod Issue*

I'm happy it helped.


----------

